# Enttäuscht: Erneute Lieferschwierikeiten.. 2008-er Modelle



## cybal (8. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

bin schon sehr enttäuscht von Cube. Auf der eurobike wurde hoch und heilig vesprochen, daß die bikes in 2-3 Wochen verfügbar wären, und deshalb habe ich gleich am montag mein bike (stereo mit one-austattung) bestellt. ich hätte es eigentlich schon vor 3(!) wochen erhalten müssen, wurde dann auf letzte woche vertröstet. leider war das bike am freitag immer noch nicht da...
in 2 wochen sollte es dann soweit sein.. ich glaube echt nicht dran. 
schade weil ich andere bikes wegen der vesprechungen der lieferzeiten gar nicht in betracht gezogen habe, es sollte sich ja mit der 2008-er ware alles ändern.. man wollte ja aus fehlern lernen! immerhin wäre es schon mein 4 cube (plus 2 meiner freundin) gewesen! jetzt überlege ich langsam alles zu stornieren..gibt ja auch andere firmen auf dem markt.

schade nur, daß ich zwischendrin 2 bikewochenenden hinter mir habe, an denen ich eigentlich mein neues bike hätte fahren wollen.. jetzt ist der winter da, und es stehen nur einige wenige ausritte an..

bitte cube um stellungnahme..!


----------



## BackfireLX (8. Oktober 2007)

Naja, das alle Modelle so schnell lieferbar sein sollen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Hab mir das AMS HPC bestellt... Liefertermin ist irgendwann im April.
Bin mal gespannt wie es damit aussieht. Finde aber das 7 Monate schon seeehr lang sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (8. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal herzliches Beileid.

Prinzipiell würde ich aber tippen, daß du mit viel Glück dein Stereo zu Weihnachten bekommst.

Zwei Vermutungen:
-cube wird nach der bike erst Bestellungen sammeln, um dann die Rahmen in Taiwan schweißen zu lassen - dauert mit Lackieren, verschiffen, Endmontage garantiert länger als 8Wochen
-The One ist soweit mir bekannt noch nicht auf dem Markt verfügbar?


Falls ich mich irre, immer feste druff  


Sascha


----------



## cybal (8. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

ich habe das bike ausdrücklich so bestellen lassen und die frau in der bestellaufnahme, hat sogar mit dem produktionsleiter gesprochen, daß es ok geht.. die bikes bzw. parts liegen schon bereit.. dass sie es dann nicht auf die reihe bekommen, die per fax versprochenen termin einzuhalten, finde ich ein armutszeugnis..

lg


----------



## Bierkiste (8. Oktober 2007)

Und mit welcher Begründung wurde der Liefertermin verschoben?
Ruf doch mal bei der Bestelltante an und frag worans hakt..



Sascha

(Zumal ich an deiner Stelle nie im Leben an einen Liefertermin im Oktober geglaubt hätte - habe letztes Jahr ähnlichen Spaß mit meinem Stereokit gehabt )


----------



## cybal (9. Oktober 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Begründung wurde der Liefertermin verschoben?
> Ruf doch mal bei der Bestelltante an und frag worans hakt..



eben kein grund! mein händler hatte schon schiß mich anzurufen, und mir das mitzuteilen, da sie es ihnen auch hoch und heilig versprochen hatte, dass es mit 2-wöchiger-Verzögerung 100% passen würde, da das bike schon letzte woche zusammengestellt hätte würden müssen und das bike am dienstag im versand liegen würde..
tja, was solls.. der schöne herbst ist auch bald vorüber.. dann habe ich halt nächstes jahr ein komplett neues bike! und ohne kratzer..!


----------



## bergsocke (9. Oktober 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> tja, was solls.. der schöne herbst ist auch bald vorüber.. dann habe ich halt nächstes jahr ein komplett neues bike! und ohne kratzer..!



siehs POSITIV


----------



## craigfab (10. Oktober 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ...schade nur, daß ich zwischendrin 2 bikewochenenden hinter mir habe, an denen ich eigentlich mein neues bike hätte fahren wollen.. jetzt ist der winter da, und es stehen nur einige wenige ausritte an..



... und JEDES Jahr dei gleiche Leier!

Und wenn Du Dir mal die Threads der letzten Jahre anschaust, ergeben sich 2 Neuigkeiten für Dich; eine gute und eine schlechte:

Die gute: Du wirst im Winter nicht nur einige wenige Ausritte haben, denn...

Die schlechte: Dein Bike bekommst Du wahrscheinlich eh erst im April/Mai, wenn nicht gar erst im Juni!     

Was Cube am Telefon schon alles versprochen hat, und erst die Ausreden, warum es diesmal wieder nicht geklappt, aber nächste Woche, nein wirklich, ganz bestimmit, 100%ig, usw.,usw.,usw.!

Das blöde an der Sache ist halt vor allem, das Cube (leider oder zum Glück) so gute Bikes baut, dass sich auch solche langen Wartezeiten lohnen!


----------



## fatz (10. Oktober 2007)

craigfab schrieb:


> Das blöde an der Sache ist halt vor allem, das Cube (leider oder zum Glück) so gute Bikes baut, dass sich auch solche langen Wartezeiten lohnen!


das wirklich bloede ist, dass die anderen groesstenteils auch nicht besser sind.......


----------



## J.Hahn (10. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> das wirklich bloede ist, dass die anderen groesstenteils auch nicht besser sind.......



Naja, meiner Frau habe ich jetzt ein Cannondale Rush 6 2008er Modell "besorgt": Am Samstag zum Händler, die Farbe (rot) ausgewählt. Der Händler hats dann am Montag bei Cannondale bestell, am Freitag wars Radl beim Händler und am Nachmittag hat meine Frau schon die erste Tour damit gemacht...

SO gehts auch.

Achja... mein Cube AMS 125 fährt sich trotzdem noch super (bis auf dieses drecks Vibrieren am Hinterbau beim Bremsen).

Bye.


----------



## craigfab (10. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich beim durchforsten alter threads nichts mehr gefunden habe! 
Und siehe da: 3ter Thread von oben von Torsten: Lieferzeiten und -anfragen

Man könnte ja fast meinen, Cube will diese Thema (evtl. Problem) verschweigen, vielleicht ja auch deßwegen, dass ihr "Verkaufstrick" auch weiterhin funktioniert!
Wäre schade, denn ich bin mit meinem Cube sehr zufrieden! Soll heissen, dass Cube das gar nicht nötig hätte!

Vielleicht lieg ich mit meiner Vermutung aber auch falsch! Werden ja sehen, ob dieser Thread wirklich bald gelöscht ist!

Ciao (ein zufridener Cube-Kunde)

P.S.: Mein AMS-Pro hab ich im Juli 2005 in München gekauft. Wartezeit: 3 Tage
Es geht also auch anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Oktober 2007)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Naja, meiner Frau habe ich jetzt ein Cannondale Rush 6 2008er Modell "besorgt": Am Samstag zum Händler, die Farbe (rot) ausgewählt. Der Händler hats dann am Montag bei Cannondale bestell, am Freitag wars Radl beim Händler und am Nachmittag hat meine Frau schon die erste Tour damit gemacht...
> 
> SO gehts auch.


ja aber da zahlst dann auch entsprechend. zumal in kanonental....

ich kann mich auch nicht so richtig beschweren. ende maerz bestellt und im juli gekriegt.
mein haendler hatte halt schon mal 2 stueck vorbestellt. die hat er dann nur auf unsere
bestellung passend aendern lassen. aber das kann's eigentlich auch nicht sein.

insgesammt versteh ich die politik auch nicht so ganz. warum kriegt man den liefersaustall
nicht auf zack, wenn man dann um 50% mehr raeder (das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal) 
verkaufen koennte?


----------



## BackfireLX (10. Oktober 2007)

Also eins weiß ich... wenn mein AMS HPC nicht bis zum angegebenen Termin im April 2008 bei meinem Händler ist, werde ich es abbestellen und mir ein Simplon kaufen (Lieferzeit für den Carbonrahmen angeblich 3 Tage) 
Was bringt es mir, wenn ich mein neues Bike nicht am Anfang der Saison bekomme? Schließlich hab ich ja für die neue Saison mit dem Bike geplant!


----------



## J.Hahn (10. Oktober 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> ja aber da zahlst dann auch entsprechend. zumal in kanonental....



Das schon... aber d'Frau wollte halt ein rotes Rad. Und das zu ihrem Geburtstag, und das fällt ihr zwei Tage vor selbigem ein. Naja, und weil der Händler gleich ums Eck ist, eine super Beratung lieferte, MTB-Touren organisiert, Service umsonst macht und dann noch 250,- Euro Preisnachlaß gab, da hammas halt freudestrahlend bei ihm gekauft. Pfff... das  mit der Kundenbindung bei solchen Lieferzeiten wie bei Cube haut halt bei mir nicht hin.

Bye.


----------



## Racer87 (11. Oktober 2007)

Mein Händler hat gemeint, dass Cube von den angeblich gängigen Farben (schwarz) schon im Voraus viele Ramen bestellt hat und dieauch auf Lager sein sollen, nur bei den anderen Farben (also racing red oder deses braun) solls länger dauern.....ich weiß es auch nicht. Ich finds auch schade, dass es CUbe net auf die Reihe kriegt, weils eine echt super Marke is. Ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem, aber demnächst is auch ein neues dran und wenn ich das dann erst im April bekomm, wenn ichs demnächst bestell überlegt man sich das schon nochmal. Un doch lieb ich Cube zu sehr....da würde ich auch länger auf ein neues Bike warten....


----------



## kleinbiker (11. Oktober 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Also eins weiß ich... wenn mein AMS HPC nicht bis zum angegebenen Termin im April 2008 bei meinem Händler ist, werde ich es abbestellen und mir ein Simplon kaufen (Lieferzeit für den Carbonrahmen angeblich 3 Tage)
> Was bringt es mir, wenn ich mein neues Bike nicht am Anfang der Saison bekomme? Schließlich hab ich ja für die neue Saison mit dem Bike geplant!



Hallo BackfireLX,

also in den letzten Jahren hat es Cube NIE geschafft die Messe Highlights mit Ankündigung März/April pünktlich auszuliefern. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir ein Stereo bestellt (im September). Ende März hieß es dann 8 Wochen Verzögerung, ende Mai waren's dann noch 4 und so wie ich aus dem Forum hier erfahren habe, wurden die ersten Stereos im Juli ausgeliefert. Also 4 Monate Verzögerung und geschlagene 10 Monate Lieferzeit. Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich dann schon 3 Monate glücklich mit meinem Giant Reign über die Trails gesurft. (Lieferzeit 3 Tage!)

Trotzdem überlege ich, ob ich mir ein AMS HPC jetzt bestelle, damit ich mir 2009 ! ein sub 10 kg Fully aufbauen kann.

Aber tatsächlich sind schon viele Cube 2008er Modelle verfügbar und stehen schon beim Händler. Vielleicht sieht's ja dieses Jahr wirklich mal besser aus.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Matze. (11. Oktober 2007)

> also in den letzten Jahren hat es Cube NIE geschafft die Messe Highlights mit Ankündigung März/April pünktlich auszuliefern.




Halt so wie die anderen PLV-Marken (Ghost, Stevens, Canyon etc.) auch.





> Also eins weiß ich... wenn mein AMS HPC nicht bis zum angegebenen Termin im April 2008 bei meinem Händler ist, werde ich es abbestellen und mir ein Simplon kaufen (Lieferzeit für den Carbonrahmen angeblich 3 Tage)



Simplon spielt auch in einer deutlich höheren Preisliga mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Halt so wie die anderen PLV-Marken (Ghost, Stevens, Canyon etc.) auch.



Ich kann doch aber meine Unzulänglichkeiten nicht mit den Unzulänglichkeiten anderer entschuldigen!!


----------



## fatcartman (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich klemm mich mal gleich hier mit ran. 
Ich möchte mir eventuell, wenn jobmäßig alles klappt (schreibe grad meine Diplomarbeit), auch mal was neues gönnen. Wahrscheinlich ein Reaction K24. Das gute bei mir ist, vor Februar-März-April wirds wohl mit einer Bestellung nichts werden. Ich hab da also jetzt nicht so den Druck wie manch anderer hier. 

Zu den Lieferschwierigkeiten: 
Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass Cube wie jede "PLV-Marke" zunächst erstmal die Resonanz der einzelnen Modelle und Vorbestellungen abwartet, und erst danach wenn ausreichende Stückzahlen der einzelnen Modelle erreicht sind, diese komplett fertigt oder fertigen lässt. Ich denke nur deshalb, schafft es Cube wie die anderen auch viel für das geforderte Geld bieten zu können. Gerade bei neuen Rahmentechnologien (ob nun Werkstoff oder Geometrie bzw. Kinematik bei Fully) die in Übersee gefertigt werden (Zeit ab Bestellung der Lieferung um die 6 Wochen?) oder bei ausgefallenen Lackierungen (die Vorort gemacht werden) lässt sich im Vorfeld schwer abschätzen wie hoch die Nachfrage sein wird. 
Und ich glaube kaum, dass die Lackiererei immer mal nur 5 Räder der gleichen Farbe macht, sondern das diese zu Losen zusammengefasst werden. 

Beim Auto ist es doch ähnlich. Aufgrund der großen Variantenvielfalt die der Kunde will, dauert es in der Regel doch auch 6-8 Wochen bis der Neuwagen ausgeliefert wurde. Berücksichtigt man dazu im Verhältnis die weitaus geringeren Stückzahlen bei Cube, nur eine Montagehalle(?) und die trotzdem sehr hohe Variantenvielfalt bei einem Modell lässt sich vieles erklären. Zum Beispiel gibt es allein beim Reaction 40 Varianten plus die gleiche Anzahl an Rahmensets. Selbst das Aim gibts noch in 2 Farben und 6 Größen. 
Und vergessen sollten wir auch nicht die Rennräder, Tourenräder, die WLS-Serie, Dirt- und Kid-Bikes! Kann ja mal jemand ausrechnen, wieviel verschiedene Modellvarianten es gibt...

Andererseits denke ich, kommt es gerade zu Beginn der Fertigung der Bikes für die neue Saison auch zu Lieferengpässen bei den Anbauteilen. Schließlich braucht nicht nur Cube diese, sondern weltweit werden diese nachgefragt. 

Schade finde ich jedoch, wie Cube mit einigen von euch umgeht. Da werden Versprechungen gemacht und dann nicht eingehalten. Sollen sie doch ehrlich sagen, wie sie ihr Produktionsprogramm planen. Damit wäre doch sicher vielen geholfen. 
Ich hoffe ich habe nächstes Jahr nicht auch so ein Pech.


----------



## Torsten (11. Oktober 2007)

Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen, das ist ein Supportforum.  An der Situation wird sich durch diese Diskussion auch nichts ändern.

Siehe auch Thread "Liefertermin und -anfragen 

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

Torsten schrieb:


> Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen, das ist ein Supportforum.  An der Situation wird sich durch diese Diskussion auch nichts ändern.
> 
> Siehe auch Thread "Liefertermin und -anfragen
> 
> ...



vielleicht sollte man den Thread dann in "sonstige Bikethemen" verschieben denn ich denke man sollte schon auf die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Herstellern aufmerksam  machen, und seinen Unmut kundtun dürfen.

Ich denke hier geht es eher darum negative Publicity zu verhindern!


----------



## fatcartman (11. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man den Thread dann in "sonstige Bikethemen" verschieben denn ich denke man sollte schon auf die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Herstellern aufmerksam  machen, und seinen Unmut kundtun dürfen.


Dann wirds bloß keiner mehr finden...
Damit wäre auch dein zweiter Punkt erfüllt: 


Tonino schrieb:


> Ich denke hier geht es eher darum negative Publicity zu verhindern!


... und es wäre schlimm, wenn es so wäre.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2007)

finde das auch nicht so schlimm. im canyon-forum heißt der thread wartezimmer, da regt sich keiner auf. und warum darf man , bei aller liebe zu seiner marke cube, nicht auch mal was negatives schreiben?


----------



## fatcartman (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich vertehs auch nicht. Man könnte ja meinen, Cube und all die anderen würden aus den Fehlern der letzten Jahre lernen oder zumindest ihre zukünftige Produktionspolitik transparenter machen. 
Dann gebe es wenigstens hier nicht so ein Gejammer. Aber wie es aussieht haben sie das nicht. Stattdessen geht das, verglichen mit den Beiträgen aus den Vorjahren, ja schon wieder los mit irgendwelchen Ausreden. 

Und ist das dann nicht Aufgabe des Supports dem mit den richtigen Maßnahmen gegenzusteuern? 
Den Beitrag zu schließen oder zu verschieben, halte ich dann bei aller Dankbarkeit des Forum-Teams als falschen Ansatz. 

Aber was rege ich mich auf. Noch hab ich nichts bestellt und ohne das Forum würde ich gar nicht wissen, dass es schon wieder Probleme gibt. 

Und noch was: Da Sebastian eh nicht jeden Tag hier reinschaut, supporten sich doch die meisten Mitglieder sowieso gegenseitig selbst. Oder bin ich der einzige der dieses Forum nicht als alleiniges Support-Forum von Cube, sondern als Diskussionsforum über Cube sieht?


----------



## ratze (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi!
Also,ich habe vor mir ein Cube Ams 125 zu bestellen aber wenn die Wartezeit zu lange dauert......dann lieber nicht !


----------



## reysor (13. Oktober 2007)

wenn das ein support-forum ist würden wir käufer es uns wünschen auch mal SUPPORT zu bekommen!!! und zwar ehrlich und direkt. ich mein wir fahren allesamt verdammt gern rad und ein halbes jahr auf eins zu warten is echt bitter. wir nehmen das ja auch schon hin dass es länger dauert und stellen uns darauf ein (mein "termin" liegt bei mitte oktober), aber es wäre doch schön wenn es wenigstens annährend bei den gesetzten terminen bleibt - für 2600,- erwarte ich nicht nur ein super-rad sondern auch super-sevice. [bin auch kein schwerverdiener und leiste auch eine ordentliche gegenleistung für das geld das ich bekomme]
und wieso nochmal soll hier eine zensur erfolgen? cube sollte froh sein denn ich kann irgendwie nichts schlechtes über die räder hier finden - ausser diesem problem. mit der tatsache dass sich trotzdem käufer hier finden besteht doch keine gefahr für irgendetwas, oder?!

ich bin gespannt wie's weitergeht..


----------



## flyingstereo (13. Oktober 2007)

Junge junge junge hier gehts ja gut zur Sache... 
Es ist gerade mal Mitte Oktober und hier machen sich die Leute gegenseitig verrückt und manch einer überlegt sich überhaupt eins zu bestellen...
Blaibt doch einfach ma auf dem Teppich und wartet wie es sich entwickelt!
Mein Händler hat schon 08er und die Liste mit lieferbaren Rädern sieht auuch nicht schlecht aus...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tester1234 (13. Oktober 2007)

habt ihr evtl. auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass die leute immer mehr mountainbikes bestellen und deswegen die Lieferverzögerungen entstehen. Glaub kaum das Cube böswillig die Liefertermine verschiebt, die werden sicherlich mit hochdruck an den Rädern "schrauben" 

Heutzutage will fast jeder ein Mountainbike und gott sei dank gibt es noch günstige Kompletträder ala Cube, Stevens etc. .
So werde morgen erstmal mein uhraltes Cube aus dem keller holen und warten bis die neuen modelle endlich beim händler stehen


----------



## flyingcubic (13. Oktober 2007)

nix gibts nicht mit mir habe meinen ams 125 storniert ich lass mich doch net verarschen hier 

der händler meint ja so 14 tage noch das hat er vor 14 auch gesagt


----------



## breakdenzer (13. Oktober 2007)

Mal dumm gefragt - du stonierst ne Bestellung für ein 08er Modell, weil es Anfang Oktober 07 noch nicht lieferbar ist? - Andere Hersteller haben noch nichtmal die neuen Modelle vorgestellt...


----------



## ShocKrox (13. Oktober 2007)

Also AMS 125 sollte doch bereits lieferbar sein, bei meinem Händler steht bereits ein braunes AMS 125 2008 auf dem Hof.
Gruss


----------



## schlupp (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute!!!! Es geht hier um *08er* Räder, und führt Euch schon wie die Stehaufmännchen auf, wo es gerade mal Oktober *07* ist. 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## jan84 (14. Oktober 2007)

Freitag Stereo Rahmenkit bestellt, mitte November wurde gesagt, Händler meint bisschen Polster einzuplanen wäre nicht verkehrt . Zum Glück "nur nen Zweitrad" (wesentlich wertiger als das erste), somit immer was zum fahren in der Wartezeit. 

Grüße
jan


----------



## S.D. (14. Oktober 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt - du stonierst ne Bestellung für ein 08er Modell, weil es Anfang Oktober 07 noch nicht lieferbar ist? - Andere Hersteller haben noch nichtmal die neuen Modelle vorgestellt...



Nun mal langsam. Die 07´er AMS wurden ja schließlich erst im Juni / Juli 07 ausgeliefert (teilweise noch später). 
Und wenn CUBE verspricht, dass die 08´er Bikes lieferbar sind, dann darf man wohl auch etwas sauer sein, wenn es nicht so ist.
Das Problem ist aber - wie jedes Jahr - das gleiche.

Gruss


----------



## breakdenzer (14. Oktober 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Nun mal langsam. Die 07´er AMS wurden ja schließlich erst im Juni / Juli 07 ausgeliefert (teilweise noch später).
> Und wenn CUBE verspricht, dass die 08´er Bikes lieferbar sind, dann darf man wohl auch etwas sauer sein, wenn es nicht so ist.
> Das Problem ist aber - wie jedes Jahr - das gleiche.
> 
> Gruss



Also jetzt schon von Lieferproblemen zu sprechen ist einfach falsch - die können ja auch nicht alle Händler komplett eindecken! Ich versteh das so, dass die Auslieferung im Oktober beginnt, dass eben nicht wieder welche bis Juni/julie warten müssen. Ich warte auch aufn neues Modell (Lmtd Race) habe auch schon vom Händler gesagt bekommen, dass die Räder im Zulauf wären - aber ich werde nicht morgen abbestellen wenn es heißt es dauert noch ne Woche!


----------



## gibbonhh (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir auch schon ein 08 Modell bestellt - das AMS 125 K 24 - und mein Händler hat mir November als Liefertermin genannt.

Bei so einem guten Rad lohnt es sich durchaus mal ein bischen zu warten. Um so länger ist doch die Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (14. Oktober 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Also jetzt schon von Lieferproblemen zu sprechen ist einfach falsch - die können ja auch nicht alle Händler komplett eindecken! Ich versteh das so, dass die Auslieferung im Oktober beginnt, dass eben nicht wieder welche bis Juni/julie warten müssen. Ich warte auch aufn neues Modell (Lmtd Race) habe auch schon vom Händler gesagt bekommen, dass die Räder im Zulauf wären - aber ich werde nicht morgen abbestellen wenn es heißt es dauert noch ne Woche!



Darum geht es nicht.
Wenn es heißt die Rahmen seien vorrätig und sofort lieferbar, dann kann es nicht sein, daß die Auslieferung sich nochmals um Wochen verzögert.
Mir ging es schon so, daß ich aufgrund der Aussage von CUBE (Lieferbar innerhalb von 6 Wochen) mein altes Bike verkauft hatte und dann allerdings 6 Monate auf das neue Bike warten mußte.
Tatsache ist, daß die Bikes, die aktuell relativ schnell lieferbar sind, die bisherigen Rahmen sind, mit aktueller Lackierung und aktuellen Parts. 
Wenn diese abverkauft sind geht das Problem mit der neuen Rahmenlieferung aus Fernost wieder los. Und spätestens dann kann´s dauern.
Ich selber weiß mittlerweile Bescheid und richte mich auf solche Lieferzeiten ein. Ich kann aber auch durchaus verstehen, wenn sich jemand im September ein Bike bestellt und eine Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen genannt bekommt, daß er dann sauer ist, wenn es 8 Wochen dauert. Dann ist nämlich dieser - bis jetzt - geniale Herbst vorbei.

Gruss


----------



## fatcartman (14. Oktober 2007)

Eben, es ging hier nicht darum das es lange dauert, sondern darum die Frage beantwortet zu bekommen, wie lange es dauert. 
Der Threaderöffner hat doch nur vor kurzem deshalb ein 08er Bike bestellt, weil ihm mitgeteilt wurde, dass dieses kurzfristig lieferbar ist. Stattdessen geht jetzt wieder das 2wöchige Vertrösten los. 

Wenn Cube auf der Eurobike sagt, dass ab Herbst die meisten 08er Modelle bereits lieferbar sind, find ich es ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen blöd wenn diese Termine dann immer wieder verschoben werden. Ansonsten kann ich ja gleich mit meiner Bestellung bis Mitte nächsten Jahres warten, dann sollte zugesagte 2 Wochen Lieferzeit realistisch sein. Soll doch Cube gleich sagen, das die Bikes erst nächstes Jahr lieferbar sind. So wie es ja dann tatsächlich jedes Jahr war. 

Meiner Meinung nach haperts da ganz stark an einer ehrlichen Kommunikation mit den Kunden. Und das kann nicht sein.


----------



## flyingstereo (14. Oktober 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Eben, es ging hier nicht darum das es lange dauert, sondern darum die Frage beantwortet zu bekommen, wie lange es dauert.
> Der Threaderöffner hat doch nur vor kurzem deshalb ein 08er Bike bestellt, weil ihm mitgeteilt wurde, dass dieses kurzfristig lieferbar ist. Stattdessen geht jetzt wieder das 2wöchige Vertrösten los.
> 
> Wenn Cube auf der Eurobike sagt, dass ab Herbst die meisten 08er Modelle bereits lieferbar sind, find ich es ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen blöd wenn diese Termine dann immer wieder verschoben werden. Ansonsten kann ich ja gleich mit meiner Bestellung bis Mitte nächsten Jahres warten, dann sollte zugesagte 2 Wochen Lieferzeit realistisch sein. Soll doch Cube gleich sagen, das die Bikes erst nächstes Jahr lieferbar sind. So wie es ja dann tatsächlich jedes Jahr war.
> ...



merkst du was??
und die meisten Modelle sind wirklich lieferbar...


----------



## flori828 (14. Oktober 2007)

> merkst du was?? und die meisten Modelle sind wirklich lieferbar...



Naja, er wird schon SPEZIELL nach dem Bike gefragt haben dass er kaufen möchte...und nicht im Allgemeinen nach der Verfügbarkeit der kompletten Produktpalette.

Gruß


----------



## flyingcubic (14. Oktober 2007)

so ist das wenn ich von cube verarscht werde dann geb ich mein geld jemand anderem gibt ja genügend.

und so gut ist cube auch wider nicht

is doch die gleiche leier wie letztes jahr habe gedacht es wird besser aber ne ich werde nie wieder bei cube kaufen


----------



## fatcartman (15. Oktober 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> merkst du was??
> und die meisten Modelle sind wirklich lieferbar...


Was soll ich merken? 
Immer schön sachte, bitte. Ich schmeiß dir ja nicht solche Sätze hin!
Les dir am besten nochmal die Beiträge von Cybal durch. Dann schau bitte wie lange er schon hier ist. Ich vermute das es mindestens sein drittes Cube sein wird. Er wird also schon wissen was er sagt. 
Leider ist dieses schlechte Informationsverhalten mittlerweile typisch für Cube und natürlich auch viele andere Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dot (15. Oktober 2007)




----------



## flyingstereo (15. Oktober 2007)

@fatcartman: war nicht persönlich gegen dich! Ich versteh nur diese Jammerei am Anfang einer Saison beim besten Willen nicht!

Ich hab auch schon mehr als drei Cubes gekauft und die Warterei beim Stereo und Elite mitgemacht. Und das beide relativ spät kamen hat mich nicht gejuckt weil davor eh bescheidenes Wetter war!  

Was nützt einem das schönste 08er Bike wenn man in ungefähr zwei Wochen damit durch den Modder fahren muss.... 

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## schweffl (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mein AMS Pro Louise bestellt und das war nicht einmal eine Woche später schon beim Händler. Wohlgemerkt ein 08er.

Mittlerweile kenne ich 4 Leute die ebenfalls innerhalb von einer Woche ihr AMS Pro K18 hatten.


----------



## fatcartman (16. Oktober 2007)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> @fatcartman: war nicht persönlich gegen dich! Ich versteh nur diese Jammerei am Anfang einer Saison beim besten Willen nicht!
> 
> Ich hab auch schon mehr als drei Cubes gekauft und die Warterei beim Stereo und Elite mitgemacht. Und das beide relativ spät kamen hat mich nicht gejuckt weil davor eh bescheidenes Wetter war!
> 
> ...


Okay, klang bloß ein bißchen ruppig. 

Du hast ja recht mit der Jammerei und mit dem Wetter. 
Allerdings gehts es nicht darum, sondern das Kunden sich auf die zugesagten Liefertermine verlassen und nicht ständig diesbezüglich vertröstet werden wollen. Mir ist es lieber, der Hersteller ist ehrlich und sagt das dauern kann, statt zu sagen, es ist bereits zwei Wochen nach der Eurobike lieferbar und verschiebt dann diesen Termin andauernd. Das zeugt dann alles nicht gerade von Kenntnisse über die eigene Produktionsfähigkeit, die Lieferanten oder den Absatzmarkt.


----------



## cybal (17. Oktober 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Was soll ich merken?
> Immer schön sachte, bitte. Ich schmeiß dir ja nicht solche Sätze hin!
> Les dir am besten nochmal die Beiträge von Cybal durch. Dann schau bitte wie lange er schon hier ist. Ich vermute das es mindestens sein drittes Cube sein wird. Er wird also schon wissen was er sagt.


richtig erkannt. es ist mein 4. cube.. und von meiner frau habe ich auch schon 2 durch. sind echt gut die bikes.
durch meinen beitrag wollte ich eigentlich cube ein wenig auf die füße treten, daß sie sich nicht mit versprechungen künstlichen ärger ins haus holen sollen.. versteht jeder, daß es zu verzögerungen kommen kann, nur dürfen sie nicht groß reden, daß das material lieferbar ist, wenn es dann nicht stimmt..  

leider ist das bike noch immer nicht hier.. mein altes steht aber auch noch im keller. soviel habe ich gelernt.  

so das wärs aus südtirol.. ab morgen soll es kälter werden.. 

lg


----------



## reysor (17. Oktober 2007)

verstehe nich so ganz warum das jetzt so stressig geworden ist nach mienem letzten post?! hab ja auch verständnis dafür geäußert dass es dauern kann. klar sind das 08er modelle und es ist ok wenn ich das rad zum jahreswechsel unterm arsch haben könnte, wenn mir mein händler nach rücksprache mit cube jedoch nicht dieses datum genannt hätte, hätte ich mein altes rad auch schon in zahlung gegeben und könnte jetzt noch vergnügt durch den herbstwald ballern   es geht mir einfach um die zeit die ich aufm rad sitzen kann und DAS ist das ärgerliche an der geschichte - abgesehen von der (service-)leistung die ich für so viel geld erhalte...

und was is mit den leuten die ein stereo wollen? da kenn ich noch keinen der schon eins bekommen hat.


----------



## flyingcubic (17. Oktober 2007)

genau wie bei mir


----------



## Grüner Hulk (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte mal einen Denkvorschlag:

Cube kann so gute Bikes zu einem noch einigermaßen akzeptablen Preis bauen, weil sie sich den Teil des Managements sparen, der nichts anderes tut als Lieferzeiten exakt zu berechnen, säumigen Lieferanten in den Ar... zu treten und beschwichtigend auf genervte Kunden einzureden.

Ich habe auch schon so manchen Tag wartend auf mein Cube verbracht und habe daraus gelernt, dass man das Fell des Bären erst dann verkauft, wenn der Bär tot ist. Übersetzt: Du nix verkaufen altes Rad bis neues Rad da und funktioniert.

Was bisher unerwähnt blieb:
Kein Kunde wartet auf sein Bike ohne beim Händler mal mehr oder weniger höflich nachzufragen, ob er nicht einen Preisnachlass für die Warterei bekommt (beachte die Beiträge, die ja durchaus schon leicht fordernd formuliert waren, wie wars da wohl beim Händler??!). 
Wollen wir uns nicht auch für den unverschämt niedrigen Preisnachlass, den wir rausgejammert haben, bemittleiden? Ja, ich weiss der steht uns ja schließlich zu, weil wir sind ja soooooooo bikeabhängig das wir sterben müssen, wenn wir unser neues Teil nicht bekommen. Ganz ehrlich, wer wirklich sooooo bikeabhängig ist, der hat einfach 2 Räder, und falls er dann noch Geld hat ein Auto. 

Heul nicht rum, sei stark und warte wie ein Mann!


----------



## BackfireLX (17. Oktober 2007)

lol... also das mit den "günstigen" Preisen weil sich keine Mitarbeiter um die Lieferzeiten kümmert halt ich für Unsinn.

Allerdings kann ich auch nicht verstehn, wie man sein bike verkaufen kann, wenn das Neue noch net da is... Braucht man nicht eh mehrere Bikes?!


----------



## Bierkiste (17. Oktober 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> lol... also das mit den "günstigen" Preisen weil sich keine Mitarbeiter um die Lieferzeiten kümmert halt ich für Unsinn.
> 
> Allerdings kann ich auch nicht verstehn, wie man sein bike verkaufen kann, wenn das Neue noch net da is... Braucht man nicht eh mehrere Bikes?!



Der Trend geht zum Viertbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BackfireLX (18. Oktober 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Viertbike!



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## not_si (18. Oktober 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> , wenn mir mein händler nach rücksprache mit cube jedoch nicht dieses datum genannt hätte, hätte ich mein altes rad auch schon in zahlung gegeben und könnte jetzt noch vergnügt durch den herbstwald ballern  .



Was braucht man als Biker:

1.) Freerider für die verschärften Touren
2.) XC-Feile für die Rennen 
3.) Rennrad für die Grundlagenausdauer
4.) Querfeldeinrad für den Spass an der Freude

Und schon macht ein Rad weniger auch weniger aus  .


----------



## BackfireLX (18. Oktober 2007)

Klar macht eins weniger was aus... schließlich braucht man doch mindestens 4 bikes 
Ich bleib dabei: Wer auch nur eines seiner vier Räder verkauft, obwohl das Neue noch net da is, is selber schuld. Und wenn man nur ein bike hat, noch viel mehr. Sorry wenn ich das so sagen muss.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (18. Oktober 2007)

habe mir nen sting 2008 team - Rahmen dienstags nach der eurobike bestellt.

mir wurde von vorne herein gesagt, daß die nicht vor november kommen. also wer nach 2-3 wochen davon spricht nen 2008 cube zu erhalten, wurde veräppelt.


----------



## barkeepermoe (18. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab mir ein ltd ams ende september bestellt.....mein händler meinte so letzte woche, dass es noch bestimmt bis ende november dauert bis die fullys ausgeliefert werden.......und ht meinte er wären schon lieferbar......


naja, abwarten......


----------



## reysor (18. Oktober 2007)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum, sei stark und warte wie ein Mann!


 

junge, verstehst du überhaupt worum's geht? und was hat das ganze mitm auto zu tun??? plus: warum bist du nochmal hier wenn du nich 'bikesüchtig' bist?

wer zur hölle soll sich 4 vernünftige räder leisten? rennrad?? habt ihr'n knall? übrigens hab ich erst nach meiner order und inzahlungnahme des alten erst richtig wind von der "dauerverarsche" bekommen. is halt n bissl blöd gelaufen...


----------



## Rumas (18. Oktober 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> wer zur hölle soll sich 4 vernünftige räder leisten? rennrad?? habt ihr'n knall?



Ich, hab ein Hardtail, ein Fully, ein RR, und ein neues RR  ist in Planung.
Ein Knall hab ich aber trotzdem nicht.  
Das neue RR soll ein Cube werden, hab Anfang Oktober mal wegen der Lieferfähigkeit beim Händler angefragt und der meinte ab Mitte November sollten die RR Modelle verfügbar sein.

Leute, bleibt doch mal ruhig, ich hab das Fully im Oktober 06 bestellt und Ende April 07 abgeholt. Das nenn ich Lieferzeit. Zugesagt war es aber schon für Dezember/ Januar. Mal schaun wie es bei Cube ist.


----------



## tester1234 (18. Oktober 2007)

NAch wenn nicht gleich vier stück, dann aber zumindest 3!

ein Fully, falls man mal wieder spaß haben will
ein Hardtail für die schnelleren Pisten 
und eins für die Stadt
nun ein RR, ist auch nicht verkehrt......

also doch 4 Stück
Na, dann brauche ich ja nur noch 1 .-))))


----------



## butch Reynolds (18. Oktober 2007)

Am 4.9.07 das Stereo bestellt und morgen hol ichs beim Händler ab! Ich bin zufrieden mit der Lieferzeit und freu mich auf ein geiles WE!!

Gruß
Butch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (18. Oktober 2007)

Oh Mann, ich kann´s immer nur wiederholen, das es bei mir vor knapp zwei Jahren mit dem damals kompletten Neuanlauf des Stereo soooooo gut geklappt hat - innerhalb von ca. 2 Wochen konnt ich meines beim Händler abholen...und werd´s garantiert auch net so schnell wieder hergeben!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (18. Oktober 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> junge, verstehst du überhaupt worum's geht? und was hat das ganze mitm auto zu tun??? plus: warum bist du nochmal hier wenn du nich 'bikesüchtig' bist?
> 
> wer zur hölle soll sich 4 vernünftige räder leisten? rennrad?? habt ihr'n knall? übrigens hab ich erst nach meiner order und inzahlungnahme des alten erst richtig wind von der "dauerverarsche" bekommen. is halt n bissl blöd gelaufen...




Denk mal drüber nach, warum Dein Händler Dir Dein neues Cube erst bestellt, wenn Du ihm eine Anzahlung machst.
a.) Dein Händler ist nicht besonders
b.) Du bist ein besonderer Kunde 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, wenn überhaupt eine Anzahlung notwendig ist, diese in bar zu leisten? 
Falls man das aber nicht gemacht hat, dann 
1.) kann man sich das Rad eigentlich nicht leisten
2.) hat der Händler einen solchen Top Preis für das alte Bike gemacht, dass man sich still freuen sollte

Die Geldjammerei gilt auch nicht, weil ich glaub nicht, dass es um die Bestellung eines sog. "Einsteiger Bikes" ging. 

*Ich will Euch Wartende nicht enttäuschen, aber ich hab mein Cube im September 1998 bestellt und bekams im Mai 1999. Es wurde dann im Juni 1999 eingeschickt, weil der Rahmen knarzte. Blöderweise war der 99er Rahmen aber dann schon ausverkauft und ich bekam dann im September das Modell des Folgejahres. Ehrlich gemeinter Tipp: Verscheiss es Dir nicht mit Deinem Händler, auch wenn Du ihn umbringen möchtest. 
PS: Meiner würde mir für die Wartezeit ein "Leihbike" anbieten. Vielleicht überlegt man sich mal warum das bei einem selbst nicht der Fall ist (siehe oben a.) bzw. b.). *


----------



## Racer87 (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab mein Bike im Herbst 2000 an nem Mittwoch bestellt und am Samstg drauf hab ichs abgeholt.....geht also auch anders. Und ich fahr das Bike immernoch, gab nie Probleme, aber demnächst is trotzdem ein neues fällig, bei dem hoffentlich alles genauso gut wird. Und wenn ich mir ein 08er Modell kauf, dann kann ich doch zufrieden sein, wenn ichs 2008 bekomm und muss mich nicht schon vorer aufregen.....


----------



## fatcartman (18. Oktober 2007)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Denk mal drüber nach, warum Dein Händler Dir Dein neues Cube erst bestellt, wenn Du ihm eine Anzahlung machst.
> a.) Dein Händler ist nicht besonders
> b.) Du bist ein besonderer Kunde
> 
> ...


Naja, sein altes Rad zu verkaufen, wenn das Neue noch nicht da ist, ist sicherlich nicht gerade clever und somit sein Fehler. 
Aber was die Lieferzusagen und die Antworten seitens Cube betrifft, musst du aber schon zugeben, dass diese nicht gerade glaubwürdig bzw. ehrlich sind. 
Außerdem kann und will sich nicht jeder zig Bikes leisten. Sei froh und glücklich wenn du es kannst. Ich hab nur ein Rad und glaube mir, ich kann es wert schätzen!



			
				Racer87 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mein Bike im Herbst 2000 an nem Mittwoch bestellt und am Samstg drauf hab ichs abgeholt.....geht also auch anders. Und ich fahr das Bike immernoch, gab nie Probleme,


Respekt wenn ich mir so deine Fotos anschaue, hat es sich ja langsam seinen Ruhestand verdient.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (19. Oktober 2007)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Bike im Herbst 2000 an nem Mittwoch bestellt und am Samstg drauf hab ichs abgeholt.....geht also auch anders. Und ich fahr das Bike immernoch, gab nie Probleme, aber demnächst is trotzdem ein neues fällig, bei dem hoffentlich alles genauso gut wird. Und wenn ich mir ein 08er Modell kauf, dann kann ich doch zufrieden sein, wenn ichs 2008 bekomm und muss mich nicht schon vorer aufregen.....




kommt drauf an welches modeljahr du haben willst. wollte noch nen 2007er rahmen, der war ausverkauft, also den neuen bestellt, hoffe, daß wird was nächsten monat.


----------



## ragazza (19. Oktober 2007)

reysor schrieb:


> junge, verstehst du überhaupt worum's geht? und was hat das ganze mitm auto zu tun??? plus: warum bist du nochmal hier wenn du nich 'bikesüchtig' bist?
> 
> wer zur hölle soll sich 4 vernünftige räder leisten? rennrad?? habt ihr'n knall? übrigens hab ich erst nach meiner order und inzahlungnahme des alten erst richtig wind von der "dauerverarsche" bekommen. is halt n bissl blöd gelaufen...



Ich glaub fast die Mehrheit hier im Forum hat min. vier Räder,und nen Knall im negativen Sinn haben wohl auch nicht alle,weiss nicht was du so frühstückst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (19. Oktober 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich glaub fast die Mehrheit hier im Forum hat min. vier Räder,...



 ...echt jetzt - also ich komm perfekt mit *ZWEI* aus - mein "altes" Citybike, welches nur für´n Notfall gedacht ist und mein Stereo eben.


----------



## reysor (24. Oktober 2007)

sorry dass ich so lang net da war.. das mit dem knall war auch nich so negativ gemeint - ich will damit nur sagen dass ich mir ja ein besonderes fahrrad kaufe damit es überall gut funktioniert und ich es immer benutzen kann, vornehmlich natürlich im gelände und dafür will ich mir, übertrieben gesagt, keinen radshop zulegen... aber das is ja auch einstellungs-/geschmackssache.

mein händler ist eigentlich cool, deswegen hab ich das rad ja auch bei ihm bestellt und wenn ich wie gesagt schon vorher eine ahnung gehabt hätte wie lange das dauern _kann_ dann hätt ich das alte natürlich auch nicht jetzt schon wegegeben. - ist schon ein fehler aber abblasen wil ich das jetz auch nicht.

hatte heute übrigens ohne "druck zu machen" mal beim händler angerufen und er meinte es wäre in zehn tagen da... dann wäre ja auch noch alles gut gelaufen und bis jetzt will ich mich auch eigentlich gar nich aufregen, vielleicht wird's ja dieses modelljahr tatsächlich besser find das rad aber auch zu geil


----------



## Maxximum (24. Oktober 2007)

hi
also ich hab mir vor ca eineinhalb monaten ein fritzz bestellt und da hats von anfang an geheißen dass liefertermin nicht vor november ist, aber dass es auf alle fälle noch im november kommen soll.
mal schaun obs november da ist.
ein bekannter von mir hat nen shop und der hat bis auf letztes jahr noch nie probleme gehabt mit cube.
er hat aber letztes jahr im winter, also dezember\januar, bereits gewusst dass viele bikes nicht vor dem frühjahr kommen.
also so schlimm wie hier viele sagen kann das mit den informationen seitens cube eigentlich nicht sein.
greetz


----------



## bronks (25. Oktober 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> ... um dann die Rahmen in Taiwan schweißen zu lassen ...


Was? Wer kann das bestätigen?

Ich dachte die Rahmen sind tschechische Qualitätsarbeit!


----------



## BackfireLX (25. Oktober 2007)

Ist es nicht völlig egal wo die Rahmen produziert werden, solange die Qualtät und die Verfügbarkeit stimmen?!
Bei meinem Carbonrahmen gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass er in Fernost produziert wird.
1. Wird dort ein Großteil aller Carbonteile (zB. auch für Flugzeuge) gefertigt.
2. Wären deutsche Arbeiter viel zu teuer, um das Bike in diesem Preissegment unterzubekommen.

Bei den Alurahmen sieht es sicherlich ähnlich aus.
Weiß aber nicht, ob du eine definitive Antwort auf die Frage erhältst. Viele machen eben ein Geheimnis aus ihrer Produktionsstätte


----------



## fatcartman (25. Oktober 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Was? Wer kann das bestätigen?
> 
> Ich dachte die Rahmen sind tschechische Qualitätsarbeit!


Tschechien wäre mir aber auch neu. Woher hast du das denn?

Wie schon BackfireLX sagt, ist es eigentlich egal wo die Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse herkommen. Außerdem hat das aber auch rein gar nichts mit der Qualität zu tun.


----------



## bronks (25. Oktober 2007)

BackfireLX schrieb:


> Ist es nicht völlig egal wo die Rahmen produziert werden, solange die Qualtät und die Verfügbarkeit stimmen?!


Ich achte schon darauf, daß das Zeug was ich mir kaufe, bei Möglichkeit, irgendwo in der näheren Umgebung hergestellt wird. Bei manchen Sachen kommt man nicht umherum, aber ich finde es nicht OK, daß Material teilweise die halbe Welt umrunden muß nur weil es dann einen Furz billiger ist und ich auf der anderen Seite darauf hingewiesen werde, daß ich zu dem 500 Meter entfernten Zigarettenautomaten auch mit dem Radl anstatt mit dem Auto fahren könnte, weil ich sonst CO2 in die Luft blase. Mit dem Diesel, was auf dem Transportweg für einen Rahmen verheizt wird, könnte man wohl mehrere hundert mal zu o.g. Zigarettenautomaten fahren. Mal ganz übertrieben gesagt.



BackfireLX schrieb:


> ... 2. Wären deutsche Arbeiter viel zu teuer, um das Bike in diesem Preissegment unterzubekommen ...


Du hast Dich schon auf meinen Post bezogen?


----------



## bronks (25. Oktober 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Tschechien wäre mir aber auch neu. Woher hast du das denn? ...


Ich kenne einen tschechischen Radlbauer, der mir erzählte, daß es für Cube geschweißt hat.


----------



## BackfireLX (25. Oktober 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Du hast Dich schon auf meinen Post bezogen?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Wollte das eher allgemein halten. Würde das auch nicht speziell auf Cube beziehen. Das betrifft andere Hersteller sicher genauso 

Sicherlich kann man auch im nahen Osten produzieren. Aber vielleicht nicht in der Menge, in der Qualität, zu dem Preis usw.
Da sieht es in Fernost schon anders aus. Dort sind oftmals knoffhoff und Maschienen schon vor Ort.

Und zum Thema Teile um die Welt fliegen oder schiffen...
Ich geb dir ja Recht, dass es oftmals grenzwertig zu beurteilen ist, was hier alles von weit her importiert wird. Oftmals geht es aber auch nicht anders. Nicht alle Rohstoffe sind in Deutschland und Nachbarstaaten vorhanden. Nicht alle Pflanzen wachsen in unseren Breitengraden usw.

Möchte jetzt allerdings auch nicht darüber streiten, ob nun 50runtergewirtschaftete Ostblock-LKW mit Fahradrahmen im Gepäck oder ein Containerschiff mit zusätzlichen 50 Containern die Umwelt mehr belasten...
Dafür kenn ich mich da zu weng aus


----------



## fatcartman (25. Oktober 2007)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen tschechischen Radlbauer, der mir erzählte, daß es für Cube geschweißt hat.


Das ist ja mal interessant. Aber genaueres weißt du da bestimmt auch nicht? Welche Rahmen, usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2007)

die rahmen wurden 06 definitiv in asien gebaut. ich darf aber nicht sagen, woher ich das weiss...
vielleicht haben sie mal prototypen in tschechien bauen lassen.


----------



## the_duke (25. Oktober 2007)

Ist das eigentlich üblich das Händler unterschiedlich beliefert werde?
Ein ca. 20km entfernter Händler hab bereits 08 Stereo's bekommen, der bei dem ich bestellt habe hat mir gesagt er bekommt es im November


----------



## cybal (25. Oktober 2007)

was ich weiß wurden die 08er mit k24 schon ausgeliefert.. ich warte eben auf eines mit "the one".. davon hängt es ab.. leider.. auch egal.. der winter kann kommen..


----------



## the_duke (25. Oktober 2007)

Kann das Problem an der "the ONE" liegen, gibt es die überhaubt schon?


----------



## tester1234 (25. Oktober 2007)

@bronks würde auch gern dazu mal genaueres wissen wollen! Wann soll das den gewessen sein? Gehe da auch einfach mal von einem Prototypen aus.

Und jungs mal ganz ehrlich! Glaubt ihr wirklich noch das die Räder daher kommen, wo sich der firmen standort befindet? 
Schaut euch die Preise mal genau an. Die wenigen Deutschen häbdler die es noch gibt (z.b: Alutech, Nicolai) sind relativ teuer.
Die restlichen Rahmen kommen eben dann aus "billig Ländern" obwohl Preis nicht immer bedeuten muss, dass die Teile dann aus dem Land kommen, wo der Firmensitz ist.....


----------



## bronks (25. Oktober 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> @bronks würde auch gern dazu mal genaueres wissen wollen! Wann soll das den gewessen sein? Gehe da auch einfach mal von einem Prototypen aus ...


Details weiß ich leider auch keine. Erfahren habe ich es dadurch, daß ich vermeldet habe, daß ich mir ein Radl von Cube gekauft habe. Ich meinte nur: Nett zu wissen, wo die Räder herkommen. Und das wars. 

Deshalb bin ich fest davon ausgegangen, daß Cube von den tschechen schweissen läßt.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (29. Oktober 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> @bronks würde auch gern dazu mal genaueres wissen wollen! Wann soll das den gewessen sein? Gehe da auch einfach mal von einem Prototypen aus.
> 
> Und jungs mal ganz ehrlich! Glaubt ihr wirklich noch das die Räder daher kommen, wo sich der firmen standort befindet?
> Schaut euch die Preise mal genau an. Die wenigen Deutschen häbdler die es noch gibt (z.b: Alutech, Nicolai) sind relativ teuer.
> Die restlichen Rahmen kommen eben dann aus "billig Ländern" obwohl Preis nicht immer bedeuten muss, dass die Teile dann aus dem Land kommen, wo der Firmensitz ist.....




Labeln ist das Zauberwort. Sprich ich kaufe Asienware und lasse es mit meinem Label bedrucken...
Augen auf, Ohren auf, ... sagte schon "Helmi". Gruß an die älteren Semester ihr müsstet Helmi noch kennen. Kam immer Sonntag abend.


----------



## bergmensch23 (1. November 2007)

hi!

hab mir vor ca. 3 wochen ein cube sting k24 teamline bestellt. 

laut angaben des händlers ist liefertermin dezember. hoffe mal das geht in ordnung.

bis märz würde ich es noch aushalten, dann wäre aber meine gutmütigkeit zu ende. 
ist ja schließlich eine stangenware und keine einzelanfertigung.

lg bergmensch


----------



## Rumas (2. November 2007)

Hab gestern das Cube Agree ( Rennrad ) bestellt. Ist schon Lieferbar, der Händler hat extra nachgefragt. Soll nächste Woche da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (2. November 2007)

ne kurze info,
habe mir vor 3 Wochen nen AMS 125 Rahmen bestellt,
habe heute beim Händler nachgefragt: Liefertermin wurde
Kalenderwoche 47 genannt


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (6. November 2007)

chief70 schrieb:


> ne kurze info,
> habe mir vor 3 Wochen nen AMS 125 Rahmen bestellt,
> habe heute beim Händler nachgefragt: Liefertermin wurde
> Kalenderwoche 47 genannt



Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Hab nen sting teamline rahmen bestellt. Laut aussage meines dealers soll er mitte ende november kommen.

Was die rahmen bezüglich schweissort betrifft, ist mir auch nur bekannt, daß sie aus vernost kommen.

gruß marco


----------



## the_duke (9. November 2007)

Es geht schon wieder los!  

Als ich Anfang Oktober mein Stereo K18 bestellt habe, war von Cube September  als Liefertermin angegeben, der wurde dann auf Anfang November korrigiert.
Heute hab ich von meinem Händler erfahren, in 1-2 Wochen werden wieder welche produziert, d.h. vor Dezember wird es sicher nichts.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Storno aus? Kann ich jederzeit stornieren, solange das Bike noch nicht beim Händler ist?


----------



## Racer87 (9. November 2007)

Also ich muss mal wieder für Cube sprechen!! Ich hab mein Reaction k18 letzten Samstag bestellt und heute hab ichs abgeholt. 
Mag sein, dass andere Bikes noch nicht da sind, aber ihr kauft euch doch auch ein 2008er Bike, dann is es meiner Meinung nach ok, wenns auch erst 2008 kommt. Das einzig wirklich unverständliche ist, warum Cube sagt, dass die Bikes im November kommen und dann nichts da ist....


----------



## tester1234 (9. November 2007)

"Als ich Anfang Oktober mein Stereo K18 bestellt habe, war von Cube September  als Liefertermin angegeben,"
muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder? Bzw. dann hätte man doch wissen können, das da was nicht stimmt.

Aber hey, was solls, das Wetter ist im Moment eh schei.... 
Also ich warte lieber dann noch freudig auf mein Bike, dass ich mir dann schön verpackt unterm Baum lege und dann in die nächste Sesion so richtig starte, schließlich ist es ein 08 Modell und kein 07 Ausluafmodell .-)


----------



## the_duke (9. November 2007)

Das mit Semptember und Oktober soll nur zeigen dass sie Sachen versprechen und nicht halten, weiters haben manche Händler schon das gleiche Bike, das ich bestellt habe, schon bekommen.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit im November 07, mein Modell 08 nicht zu haben, wie du schon richtig sagst ist für den Großteil der Biker das Wetter nicht  so dass sie fahren. Ich finde nur Cube sollte versuchen die Vororder der Händler, aus der ich auch meines gekauft habe, mal zu erfüllen oder zumindest realistische Termine bekannt geben und nicht jedes Monat um ein weiters verschieben.
Wenn man beim Bestellen weiß, es kommt im Dezember oder Jänner ist das O.K., nur kann ich nicht sagen es ist in 2-3Wochen da und dann werden Monate daraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelzuckungen (9. November 2007)

the_duke schrieb:


> Das mit Semptember und Oktober soll nur zeigen dass sie Sachen versprechen und nicht halten, weiters haben manche Händler schon das gleiche Bike, das ich bestellt habe, schon bekommen.
> 
> Ich habe auch kein Problem damit im November 07, mein Modell 08 nicht zu haben, wie du schon richtig sagst ist für den Großteil der Biker das Wetter nicht  so dass sie fahren. Ich finde nur Cube sollte versuchen die Vororder der Händler, aus der ich auch meines gekauft habe, mal zu erfüllen oder zumindest realistische Termine bekannt geben und nicht jedes Monat um ein weiters verschieben.
> Wenn man beim Bestellen weiß, es kommt im Dezember oder Jänner ist das O.K., nur kann ich nicht sagen es ist in 2-3Wochen da und dann werden Monate daraus.



Hi Duke,

da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Die Politik von Cube kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ist aber auch in anderen Bereichen so. Nur so ein Beispiel aus dem Versicherungsbereich.

Verspreche ich einem Kunden eine Schadensregulierung innerhab von 5 Tagen und es dauert 8 Tage, ist er unzufrieden.

Verspreche ich ihm die Regulierung innerhalb von 10 Tagen und es dauert 8 Tage, dann ist er zufrieden.

Ist aber leider in vielen Bereichen des Lebens so. Es werden Verkaufsversprechungen gemacht, wo man direkt weis, dass diese wahrscheinlich nicht eingehalten werden können. Lieber eine längere Wartezeit in den Raum stellen und früher liefern.


Gruß Muskelzuckungen


----------



## tenand (11. November 2007)

Ich habe letzten Freitag ein 2008er AMS 125 in schwarz, 18" bestellt.
Als LT wurde mir Mitte Dezember gesagt, der Händler meinte aber eher Ende Dezember. 
Mal sehen, wenn es dann Mitte Januar da ist, wäre schon super!


----------



## S.D. (11. November 2007)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Also ich muss mal wieder für Cube sprechen!! Ich hab mein Reaction k18 letzten Samstag bestellt und heute hab ichs abgeholt.
> Mag sein, dass andere Bikes noch nicht da sind, aber ihr kauft euch doch auch ein 2008er Bike, dann is es meiner Meinung nach ok, wenns auch erst 2008 kommt. Das einzig wirklich unverständliche ist, warum Cube sagt, dass die Bikes im November kommen und dann nichts da ist....



Die Modelle wechseln in etwa im September. Von daher ist es nicht ganz in Ordnung, wenn die Auslieferung erst in 2008 erfolgt.
Klar, wenn es von vornherein heißt, dass verschiedene Modelle erst im März 2008 verfügbar sind, kann der Käufer selber entscheiden, ob er eins bestellt.
Übrigens wechselt bei VW auch nach den Werksferien das Modelljahr, was ja auch nicht bedeutet, daß die Auslieferung erst ein halbes Jahr später erfolgt.

Gruss


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (14. November 2007)

Kann mich den vorredner nur anschließen. wir warten auf 2008er bikes und wir haben 2007. also wo das problem?
muß allerdings auch eingestehen, daß cube, wenn sie einen lt nennen, diesen auch einhalten sollten. andererseits war es eh dieses jahr mit den teilen im allgemeinen sehr verhext. ich mußte fast SECHS wochen auf nen neuen steuersatz warten, ein kumpel FÜNF wochen auf ne nabe, wobei beide teile keine superteuren specials waren und wir auch bei unterschiedlichen händlern waren.
Also laßt uns hoffen. weihnachten is ja bald.
in diesem sinne, einer der auf seinen sting 2008er rahmen wartet


----------



## cybal (14. November 2007)

ich denke wir sind ein wenig vom hauptthema abgekommen. ich hatte mich anfangs geärgert, daß ein gewisser termin ende september mit 100%iger sicherheit genannt wurde und dieser nicht eingehalten wird (leere versprechen auf der messe).
lt. gestrigem telefonat soll es aber nun soweit seit und die stereos - the one werden zusammengebaut. mal sehen ob es effektiv stimmt oder nicht.. 
jetzt ist eh schon wurscht..

also lieber habe ich das bike früher (also im november), als vielleicht im februar ..  

schönen tag wünsche ich aus dem verschneiten südtirol


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Also ich möchte hier auch mal ne Lanze brechen! Was erwartet ihr eigentlich von Cube? Die können doch nicht jedem Händler in Deutschland sofort jedes Modell in jeder Größe zur gleichen Zeit liefern! 
Es gibt größere Händler die schon direkt ihre Sortimente vorbestellt hatten und auch schon seit September verkaufen können. 
Wenn ihr jetzt im Oktober zu eurem Provinzhändler geht und dort dieser dann extra für euch das gewünschte Modell einzeln bestellt, find ich es nicht tragisch wenn man bis Ende Vovember warten muss... 
Wer ein Stereo K18 jetzt sofort haben möchte kann es sich schon bei einigen Händlern und auch Versendern holen!


----------



## cybal (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Also ich möchte hier auch mal ne Lanze brechen! Was erwartet ihr eigentlich von Cube? Die können doch nicht jedem Händler in Deutschland sofort jedes Modell in jeder Größe zur gleichen Zeit liefern!
> Es gibt größere Händler die schon direkt ihre Sortimente vorbestellt hatten und auch schon seit September verkaufen können.
> Wenn ihr jetzt im Oktober zu eurem Provinzhändler geht und dort dieser dann extra für euch das gewünschte Modell einzeln bestellt, find ich es nicht tragisch wenn man bis Ende Vovember warten muss...
> Wer ein Stereo K18 jetzt sofort haben möchte kann es sich schon bei einigen Händlern und auch Versendern holen!



achtung: ich komme immer wieder auf den punkt: dann darf cube keine versprechungen abgeben, daß die gewissen modelle (habe das fax gesehen!) verfügbar sind. wenn es nicht geht, dann sollten sie auflagen haben, d.h. ab 5 modelle oder so..

aber so nicht.. !


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (14. November 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> achtung: ich komme immer wieder auf den punkt: dann darf cube keine versprechungen abgeben, daß die gewissen modelle (habe das fax gesehen!) verfügbar sind. wenn es nicht geht, dann sollten sie auflagen haben, d.h. ab 5 modelle oder so..
> 
> aber so nicht.. !



Da gebe ich Dir 100% Recht. Ich will das Rad bei meinem Händler vor Ort kaufen und nicht irgendwo im Internet.


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Wenn dein Händler vor Ort aber erst dann ein Modell bestellt, wenn deine Anfrage kommt, kann man doch nicht erwarten, dass man von den ersten verfügbaren Modellen eins bekommt. 
Wenn sie sagen, das Modell ist ab September verfügbar, und nahezu alle zu dieser Zeit (vo-)bestellten Bikes werden ausgeliefert, finde ich das kein Fehler bei Ihnen liegt. 
Sie haben ja nur gesagt, dass die Modelle verfügbar sind - nicht auf Lager... 
Geh mal in ein Autohaus und bestell ein Auto - dann ist da auch ein Unterschied zwischen verfügbar und sofort lieferbar. 
Sie können ja auch nicht auf Verdacht zig tausend Bikes produzieren, nur das jeder Händler in jedem Winkel in Deutschland, jedes Modell in jeder Größe auf Lager hat. Ab ner gewissen Zahl von Erstauslieferungen geht das nach Bestellung.
Und dass Cube in den Verkaufszahlen ein nahezu exponentielles Wachstum hat spielt da natürlich auch ne Rolle!


----------



## cybal (14. November 2007)

hallo, ich verstehe deinen standpunkt gut, ich bin auch unternehmer und ich weiß wie man gut verkauft. andererseits dürfen sie nicht sagen, daß (zitat eurobike) ein gewisses bike (modell genau geschrieben) in 2 wochen in den läden steht, wenn sie nicht mal die bremse da haben, die zu verbauen ist. diese ist erst diese woche eingetrudelt!! 
klarer fehler..
was solls.... cube ist geil, allerdings lernen sie aus den fehlern nicht (n.b. ich hatte schon etliche bikes und bleibe der marke treu), allerdings sollten sie daraus lernen und NICHT JEDES JAHR den fehler von neuem begehen.. ! 
das verärgert und nix anderes.. ich warte seit 2 monaten auf das versprochene bike! der winter ist da.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

Klar ich hab auch gut reden - konnte ja noch einige schöne Tage nutzen und main 08er Race fahren. Aber das ist doch auch noch ein Punkt - wir reden hier noch von Lieferzeiten ausgefallener (Nicht-Stange-) Bikes in 2007! Als ich für mein Race angefragt habe - rechnete ich mit Anfang des nächsten Jahres.

Bei der Sache mit der nichtlieferbaren Bremse ist die Schuldfrage aber vieleicht auch noch auf andere Schultern zu verteilen - Bremsenhersteller. Vielleicht hat sich dieser nicht an Liefertermine gehalten?! 

Viele gängigen Modelle sind schon draußen - auch Stereos etc. 
Ich wünsch jedem hier, dass er bald auf dem bestellten Hobel sitzt und dann schnell die langen Tage und Wochen der Warterei vergisst


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (14. November 2007)

Liefertermin für mein Sting soll nächste Woche sein, bin mal gespannt ob es klappt. Hat schon einer hier ein Sting 2008 gekommen?


----------



## fatcartman (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Wenn dein Händler vor Ort aber erst dann ein Modell bestellt, wenn deine Anfrage kommt, kann man doch nicht erwarten, dass man von den ersten verfügbaren Modellen eins bekommt.
> Wenn sie sagen, das Modell ist ab September verfügbar, und nahezu alle zu dieser Zeit (vo-)bestellten Bikes werden ausgeliefert, finde ich das kein Fehler bei Ihnen liegt.


Nochmals: In diesem Thema gehts um die Lieferzuverlässigkeit. Wenn du über den Händler bei Cube anfragen lässt, wann voraussichtlich das gewünschte Bike lieferbar ist, sollte das auch in etwa und im Mittel über alle Bestellungen hinhauen. Da ist es egal, ob das ein kleiner oder großer Händler ist. Bei einem kleinen Händler kann ja die zugesagte Lieferzeit länger sein, nur sollte Cube sich dann auch an die mitgeteilten Termine halten. 


breakdenzer schrieb:


> Sie haben ja nur gesagt, dass die Modelle verfügbar sind - nicht auf Lager...
> Geh mal in ein Autohaus und bestell ein Auto - dann ist da auch ein Unterschied zwischen verfügbar und sofort lieferbar.
> Sie können ja auch nicht auf Verdacht zig tausend Bikes produzieren, nur das jeder Händler in jedem Winkel in Deutschland, jedes Modell in jeder Größe auf Lager hat. Ab ner gewissen Zahl von Erstauslieferungen geht das nach Bestellung.


Das dürfte so nicht richtig sein. Autos werden JIT gefertigt. Und das vorwiegend nur auf Bestellung. Deshalb kann im Regelfall der Liefertermin aufgrund des kurzfristigen Produktionsprgramms ziemlich genau (mit hoher Lieferzuverlässigkeit) vorausgesagt werden. 
Cube dagegen produziert bzw. lässt aufgrund der Vorjahresabsatzzahlen / Markabsatzchancen einzelner Modelle ("auf Verdacht") z.B. die Rahmen fertigen. Dabei haben die dann im Gegensatz zu den Autoherstellern (nicht die Zulieferer) ein sehr festes und langes Produktionsprogramm. Folglich sollte auch Cube doch sehr genau wissen, wann welches Produkt zur Auslieferung verfügbar ist. 


breakdenzer schrieb:


> Und dass Cube in den Verkaufszahlen ein nahezu exponentielles Wachstum hat spielt da natürlich auch ne Rolle!


Wenn dem so wäre, müsste dann Cube nicht genau wissen wie hoch der Absatz jedes Jahr ist? Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das bereits zu Beginn einer Saison die Nachfrage höher ist, als die gesamte Produktionsmenge des letzten Jahres, um solche schlechte Lieferzuverlässigkeiten zu haben. Sogesehen sollte es doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt egal sein, wie hoch das jährliche Wachstum ist. (Es sei denn der Absatz wird jedes Jahr mehr als verdoppelt. Was wohl unwahrscheinlich ist.)


----------



## breakdenzer (14. November 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, müsste dann Cube nicht genau wissen wie hoch der Absatz jedes Jahr ist? Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das bereits zu Beginn einer Saison die Nachfrage höher ist, als die gesamte Produktionsmenge des letzten Jahres, um solche schlechte Lieferzuverlässigkeiten zu haben. Sogesehen sollte es doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt egal sein, wie hoch das jährliche Wachstum ist. (Es sei denn der Absatz wird jedes Jahr mehr als verdoppelt. Was wohl unwahrscheinlich ist.)



Dass Cube aber im November 2007 noch nicht alle für 2008 geplanten Produktionen fertig hat ist doch aber auch klar?!


----------



## J.Hahn (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Dass Cube aber im November 2007 noch nicht alle für 2008 geplanten Produktionen fertig hat ist doch aber auch klar?!



UNS ist das klar... nur Cube wohl nicht... wo sonst kämen Lieferversprechungen her, die offensichtlich aus der Luft gegriffen sind?

Bye.


----------



## fatcartman (14. November 2007)

breakdenzer schrieb:


> Dass Cube aber im November 2007 noch nicht alle für 2008 geplanten Produktionen fertig hat ist doch aber auch klar?!


Die gesamte Produktion 2008 mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber zumindest den Teil, der für die jetztigen Lieferzusagen relevant ist. 

Aus der Luft gegriffen sind die Versprechen sicherlich auch nicht. Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass zu Beginn neuer Modelle jeder Hersteller etwas mit den Terminen schummelt. Und das ganz einfach nur deshalb, weil sie sonst den potentiellen Käufer an eine andere Marke verlieren würden, die dann angeblich schneller die neuen Modelle liefern kann. Es ist doch nunmal so: "Wenn ich als Käufer was Neues will, dann jetzt und nicht erst irgendwann." So langfristig wie z.B. beim Hausbau bereitet doch keine Privatperson eine Investition vor. Wenn man nicht absolut markenfixiert ist, gibts auf dem Bike-Sektor genügend Alternativen. Das wissen die Hersteller. Die einzige Möglichkeit dem entgegen zuwirken, ist den Kunden mit nicht erreichbaren Terminen zu ködern und hinzuhalten. So lange wir das mitmachen, wird sich allerdings die Situation eher noch verschlimmern.


----------



## tester1234 (14. November 2007)

Oder sind es evtl. doch die verschiedenen Teile, die teilweise auch von den anderen Zuliferfirmen zuspät ankommen (Schaltwerke, Gabeln, Bremsen etc.)
Schließlich hat zwar cube kompletträder im angebot, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass die die ganzen teile selbst herstellen .-)


----------



## Boono (15. November 2007)

Es ist doch aber auch sicher, dass schon einige Bikes ausgeliefert sind, so kann ich mich zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht beklagen. Als ich mein AMS Pro bestellt habe hieß es 2 Wochen. Und es war genau 2 Wochen später bei meinem Händler, also völlig aus der Luft gegriffen sind die Lieferzeiten auch nciht.


----------



## CopyMaster (15. November 2007)

Jo, ich hab meins im September bestellt, Termin war Oktober und Mitte Oktober hatte ich es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahaering (16. November 2007)

Ich war gestern bei meinem Händler da mein AMS 125 in KW 45/46 hätte geliefert werden sollen. 
Ein Anruf bei Cube ergab das der Liefertermin auf KW 50/51 verschoben wurde.


----------



## the_duke (16. November 2007)

Meins wurde auch auf Dezember verschoben, aber das ist die letzte Verschiebung die ich hinnehmen.

Wenn unterm Weihnachtbaum kein Stereo steht, werde ich die Saison 08 nicht auf einem Cube bestreiten.
Andere schaffens auch Bike zuleifern....


----------



## ThePicknicker (16. November 2007)

Es ist echt schade mit anzusehn wie Cube sich durch solche Aktionen verärgerte Kunden anschafft.. und hier ist es ja auch völlig wurscht wie das Bike heißt, ob 2007 oder 2008 Modell (wenn der LT im 07 angegeben wird könnte man es ja genausogut eig auch 07 Modell nennen.. nur mal so  ) aber wenn die angegebenen Termine nicht eingehalten können und "vor allem" bei den Fullys immer wieder verschoben werden is das ja auch verständlich das immer wieder genervte Leute zu andren Anbieter wechseln.
Ich persönlich warte auch auf mein AMS 125 und mein LT ist aktuell auf KW 47/48 gesetzt worden. Ich hab ja noch Hoffnung das sies wie bei andren Modellen ja teilweise passiert, zum nächsten Termin (Nov/Dez) schaffen.


----------



## Ivonnche (16. November 2007)

Mein AMS 125 soll auch erst in der 50 KW kommen. Na ja falls es dieses Jahr noch was wird, dann wäre das schon was.


----------



## LAforce (16. November 2007)

Also mein Cube AMS 100 Pro Louise 2008 wurde für die KW 42 prognostiziert und ist auch pünktlich Dienstags in der Woche gekommen. Also ich hatte dort keine Probleme.
Nur hatten wir auch noch ein AMS 125 Black & Red K24 bestellt. Hier sollte der Liefertermin KW 45 sein und es auch noch nicht da.
Es scheint so das die 100ter schon vermehrt produziert worden sind, da sie ja auch schon früh erhältlich waren (in schwarz).
Bei anderen Fullys mit speziellen Lackierungen sieht es wohl anders aus.
Ich hoffe auch, dass das 125er noch diesen Monat kommen wird.


----------



## reysor (16. November 2007)

ich seh das jetzt erstmal gelassen... meinem händler is das auch schon ganz peinlich dass er mich bei jedem anruf wieder vertrösten muss. allerdings muss ich zugeben dass ich schonmal nach alternativen gespannert hab falls es mir doch irgendwann reicht. ich bin ja erst vier wochen drüber 
letzte info vom händler war auch das lieferproblem mit der bremse (the one)...

entspannt euch und wem's doch zu lang dauert kauft sich was anderes, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tester1234 (16. November 2007)

So, jetzt will ich mich auch mal aufregen: Das wetter ist draußen schei... und ich kann nicht mit meinem Cube fahren.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. November 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich mich auch mal aufregen: Das wetter ist draußen schei... und ich kann nicht mit meinem Cube fahren.



Hier regen sich Leute berechtigter Weise auf, weil Sie immer weiter vertröstet werden und Du hast nichts besseres zu tun, als sich über diese Leute lustig zu machen.  

Ganz großes Kino. Solltest Dir lieber mal Dieter Nuhrs Lieblingsspruch zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## tester1234 (16. November 2007)

Ich mach mich nicht über die Leute lustig! Aber man kann sich auch in etwas hineinsteigern. Und gerade bei diesem Forumsthema hab ich dieses Gefühl. 

Das es die Leute ankotz.. das Cube die Termine immer weiter verschiebt ist nachvollziehbar. Auf der anderen Seite, ist wie gesgat das wetter eh nicht gerade das beste. Und ob es bei anderen Hersteller angeblich besser sein soll, mag ich stark zu bezweifeln. 
Und wie hier ja auch einige geschrieben haben sind einige Modell bereits ausgeliefert worden. Bei den anderen hakt es im moment noch etwas. Aber ich würde da keine Böswilligkeit cube unterstellen wollen, sondern gehe einfach ganz stark davon aus, dass sie die benötigten Teile nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben. Die wissen doch genauso dass es ihnen keinen Erfolg bringen wird, wenn sie die Termine immerweiter nach hinten verschieben. Und wer verärgert denn freiwillig einen Kunden?
.
P.S: Ich warte auch noch auf mein neues CUBE!!!


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. November 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> Ich mach mich nicht über die Leute lustig! Aber man kann sich auch in etwas hineinsteigern. Und gerade bei diesem Forumsthema hab ich dieses Gefühl.
> 
> Das es die Leute ankotz.. das Cube die Termine immer weiter verschiebt ist nachvollziehbar. Auf der anderen Seite, ist wie gesgat das wetter eh nicht gerade das beste. Und ob es bei anderen Hersteller angeblich besser sein soll, mag ich stark zu bezweifeln.
> Und wie hier ja auch einige geschrieben haben sind einige Modell bereits ausgeliefert worden. Bei den anderen hakt es im moment noch etwas. Aber ich würde da keine Böswilligkeit cube unterstellen wollen, sondern gehe einfach ganz stark davon aus, dass sie die benötigten Teile nicht rechtzeitig bekommen haben. Die wissen doch genauso dass es ihnen keinen Erfolg bringen wird, wenn sie die Termine immer weiter nach hinten verschieben. Und wer verärgert denn freiwillig einen Kunden?
> ...



Cube scheint halt aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit nicht gelernt zu haben und das ist nicht nur die Meinung einiger "Endverbraucher", sondern auch von Händler. Ich persönlich werde auch weiter auf mein Sting warten, aber meinem Händler zu liebe. Cube baut tolle Räder und scheint es deshalb vielleicht nicht mehr nötig zu haben eine vernünftige Informationspolitik zu betreiben. Sollten die Tests in den Bikezeitschriften mal schlechter ausfallen, dann ginge Cube der Hintern auf Grundeis. 
Das ist das, was die Leute hier bemängeln und damit haben sie Recht. 
Das Du das anders siehst, ist Dein gutes Recht.

Nun zum Abschluss noch die Beantwortung Deiner Frage:

wer verärgert denn freiwillig einen Kunden?

Cube verärgert sicherlich nicht absichtlich ihre Kunden, aber nimmt die Verärgerung billigend in Kauf.


----------



## tenand (16. November 2007)

Cube wird wohl kaum absichtlich die Kunden "verarschen" indem sie behaupten, dass der Liefertermin z.B. irgendwann im Sept. ist und sich dann auf Dez./Jan. verschiebt. Leider kommen da mehrere Faktoren zusammen, die Cube bestimmt nicht beeinflussen kann. Es wird in Asien produziert. Die haben eben eine andere Einstellung zu Arbeit und Lieferzeiten einhalten. Ich habe berufl. auch damit zu tun. Es kann Unwetter geben, Rohstoffe knapp werden, Schiffshaverie etc. Es gibt zig Gründe, warum nicht rechtzeitig produziert/geliefert werden kann. Im Februar feiert man in Asien eine Woche das Neujahrsfest usw. Sicherlich verläßt sich Cube auf ursprgl. Absprachen, aber was sollen sie letztlich machen. Natürlich könnte man in Deutschland produzieren, nur bezweifle ich, dass sich dann so viele für Cube entscheiden würden. Und in Taiwan werden nunmal die besten Rahmen gebaut. Außerdem gibt es noch das Zulieferproblem in Deutschland. Jetzt streiken noch die Lokführer. Das kann die Fertigstellung/Auslieferung wieder verzögern. Ihr seht also, dass Cube da nicht unbedingt etwas für kann und so etwas auch nicht planbar ist. Da heißt es Geduld bewahren oder umsteigen. Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. November 2007)

tenand schrieb:


> Cube wird wohl kaum absichtlich die Kunden "verarschen" indem sie behaupten, dass der Liefertermin z.B. irgendwann im Sept. ist und sich dann auf Dez./Jan. verschiebt. Leider kommen da mehrere Faktoren zusammen, die Cube bestimmt nicht beeinflussen kann. Es wird in Asien produziert. Die haben eben eine andere Einstellung zu Arbeit und Lieferzeiten einhalten. Ich habe berufl. auch damit zu tun. Es kann Unwetter geben, Rohstoffe knapp werden, Schiffshaverie etc. Es gibt zig Gründe, warum nicht rechtzeitig produziert/geliefert werden kann. Im Februar feiert man in Asien eine Woche das Neujahrsfest usw. Sicherlich verläßt sich Cube auf ursprgl. Absprachen, aber was sollen sie letztlich machen. Natürlich könnte man in Deutschland produzieren, nur bezweifle ich, dass sich dann so viele für Cube entscheiden würden. Und in Taiwan werden nunmal die besten Rahmen gebaut. Außerdem gibt es noch das Zulieferproblem in Deutschland. Jetzt streiken noch die Lokführer. Das kann die Fertigstellung/Auslieferung wieder verzögern. Ihr seht also, dass Cube da nicht unbedingt etwas für kann und so etwas auch nicht planbar ist. Da heißt es Geduld bewahren oder umsteigen. Aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.



Warum hat Ghost z.B. die Probleme nicht? Andere Hersteller lassen auch in Taiwan etc. produzieren und haben nicht die regelmäßigen Probleme. Hier geht es auch nicht um Einzelschicksale, sondern um vermehrte Anhäufungen.

Klar kann jeder selbst entscheiden was er macht. Aber genauso kann auch jeder seinen Ärger hier posten. Man muss sich doch nicht alles gefallen lassen. Auch ich als Endverbraucher muss planen, da ich nicht mal einfach so 2.000  vorfinanzieren kann. Verkaufe ich mein jetziges Fahrrad früher, damit ich flüssig bin und dann das neue Rad nicht kommt, schiebt man aus meiner Sicht zu Recht Frust, da ich dann ohne Rad da stehe.

Hier nochmal mein älterer Post, damit Du meine Grundhaltung verstehst:

*Hi Duke,

da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Die Politik von Cube kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ist aber auch in anderen Bereichen so. Nur so ein Beispiel aus dem Versicherungsbereich.

Verspreche ich einem Kunden eine Schadensregulierung innerhab von 5 Tagen und es dauert 8 Tage, ist er unzufrieden.

Verspreche ich ihm die Regulierung innerhalb von 10 Tagen und es dauert 8 Tage, dann ist er zufrieden.

Ist aber leider in vielen Bereichen des Lebens so. Es werden Verkaufsversprechungen gemacht, wo man direkt weis, dass diese wahrscheinlich nicht eingehalten werden können. Lieber eine längere Wartezeit in den Raum stellen und früher liefern.


Gruß Muskelzuckungen*


----------



## tenand (16. November 2007)

Also natÃ¼rlich kann ich dich verstehen.
Habe mir einen Cube AMS 125 Rahmenset letzte Woche bestellt. Aber da zahle ich doch nicht den kompletten Betrag?! Anzahlung ok, aber â¬ 2.000 vorab bezahlen, ohne ein Teil dafÃ¼r zu bekommen?
Du hÃ¤ttest ja auch wenige hundert Euro anzahlen kÃ¶nnen, dann hÃ¤ttest du dein altes Rad auch noch zum ÃberbrÃ¼cken der Zeit.
Gezahlt wird ja schlieÃlich bei Lieferung.


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (16. November 2007)

tenand schrieb:


> Also natürlich kann ich dich verstehen.
> Habe mir einen Cube AMS 125 Rahmenset letzte Woche bestellt. Aber da zahle ich doch nicht den kompletten Betrag?! Anzahlung ok, aber  2.000 vorab bezahlen, ohne ein Teil dafür zu bekommen?
> Du hättest ja auch wenige hundert Euro anzahlen können, dann hättest du dein altes Rad auch noch zum Überbrücken der Zeit.
> Gezahlt wird ja schließlich bei Lieferung.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich zahle, wenn mein Cube kommt. Aber ich habe noch mein jetziges Fahrrad welches ich auch noch privat verkaufen muss, da es nicht in Zahlung genommen wird und es ca. den gleichen Preis wie das Cube hat. Das "alte" will ich ja nicht aus der Not heraus verrammschen.


----------



## cybal (17. November 2007)

nur zur info und zur beruhigung der gemüter: mein bike, also jenes das diese diskussion ausgelöst hat, mit der verspäteten lieferzeit, steht seit gestern abend 18 uhr in meiner wohnung.. also mit ca. 2 monaten verzug auf die vesrpochene lieferzeit...

draußen ist es eh kalt und man freut sich zu hause zu bleiben, und vielleicht bald mal eine skitour zu gehen.

nur zur info: bestellte variante stereo mit "the one" austattung, xt shadow und pike.. 
GEILES TEIL    

FAZIT: CUBE VERÄRGERT UNS ZWAR IMMER WIEDER, DIE BIKES KOMMEN FRÜHER ODER SPÄTER ABER DOCH AN, DAS WETTER  DRAUSSEN IST EH SCH****, ABER MAN FREUT SICH IMMER WIEDER VON NEUEM WENN DAS NEUE TEIL IM WOHNZIMMER STEHT....

erste eindrücke: the one scheint echt massiv zu sein und der rahmen scheint auch echt gut gebaut zu sein.. werde wohl wieder meine limits erhöhen müssen..


----------



## dave_01 (17. November 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> nur zur info: bestellte variante stereo mit "the one" austattung, xt shadow und pike..



welche Farbe?  



cybal schrieb:


> GEILES TEIL



Super, freut mich für Dich!   
(hoffentlich geht's mir bald genauso. Muss aber erst bestellen... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cybal (17. November 2007)

dave_01 schrieb:


> welche Farbe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




black - habe es auch dieses mal nicht gewagt..! war lange hin und her gerissen.. bin dann wieder auf schwarz geblieben (zur info: mein ams pro ist auch schwarz..)... muß ja nicht jeder auf dem ersten blick sehen, daß ich schon wieder ein neues bike habe..


----------



## dave_01 (17. November 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> muß ja nicht jeder auf dem ersten blick sehen, daß ich schon wieder ein neues bike habe..


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (17. November 2007)

dave_01 schrieb:


>



Er hat gar kein neues Rad bekommen. Er wurde nur von Cube bestochen


----------



## cybal (18. November 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Er hat gar kein neues Rad bekommen. Er wurde nur von Cube bestochen




wenn mir jemand nicht glauben sollte, kann ich gerne fotos posten..


----------



## Muskelzuckungen (18. November 2007)

cybal schrieb:


> wenn mir jemand nicht glauben sollte, kann ich gerne fotos posten..



Klar, lass mal rüberwachsen. Natürlich glaube ich Dir. Fotos währe für die Wartenden nicht schlecht.


----------



## the_duke (18. November 2007)

Cybal, du hast uns wieder Hoffnung gegebne, DANKE


----------



## cybal (18. November 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Klar, lass mal rüberwachsen. Natürlich glaube ich Dir. Fotos währe für die Wartenden nicht schlecht.



fotos folgen morgen.. von der firma aus.. geht schneller..


----------



## bergmensch23 (18. November 2007)

na da bin ich mal gespannt ob mein cube sting K24 teamline im dezember kommt. 

ist mein erstes cube und ich erwarte es sehnsüchtig obwohl das wetter eh schlecht ist. aber vorfreude ist ja die schönste  

weiss jemand ob die 2008 stings teamline schon ausgeliefert wurden?

dann noch ne frage am rande.

was ist eigentlich der genaue unterschied swischen sting und ams?  ausser der aufbau natürlich. ist das ams ein tourenfully oder allmountainfully?

lg bergmensch


----------



## cybal (19. November 2007)

hallo,

wie besprochen hier einige impressionen.. bin am nächsten wochenende sicherlich unterwegs, wenn das wetter es zuläßt..

irgendwie scheinen die bilder probleme zu machen:
hier ein link zu meinem picasa-album

http://picasaweb.google.com/cybal72/Stereo_the_one_2008?authkey=7NX-qeHD6G4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (19. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
vielleicht kann ich Hoffnung machen.

Habe vor 5 Minuten mit meinem Dealer gesprochen.
Habe einen Sting Rahmen (TeamLine) bestellt.

Laut Aussage meines Dealers gehen die Stings in dieser bzw. nächster Woche an den Start.

Ich soll ihn in der ersten Dezemberwoche bekommen.

Hoffe mal, daß es klappt.


----------



## LAforce (19. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wo bekommt man den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz her, den man auf den Fotos von "cybal" sieht?

BTW ... schickes Bike


----------



## cybal (19. November 2007)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wo bekommt man den Cube Kettenstrebenschutz her, den man auf den Fotos von "cybal" sieht?
> 
> BTW ... schickes Bike



DANKE :. kettenstrebenschutz war schon drauf..  finde ich auch edel..

bike wird über den winter noch ein wenig umgebaut.. es wird auf jeden fall eine dreist kettenführung verbaut..

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html


----------



## tutterchen (19. November 2007)

ich mag diese dicken schaum kettenstrebenschoner nicht. bislang hat es immer eine einfache verstärkte folie getan die man vom netten händler nebenan auch nachträglich gerne umsonst bekommt.

interessanter wäre es zu wissen, ob cube sich mal für die dtc räder einen gescheiten spritzschutz ab werk ausdenkt. dieses kunststoff dingens welches bei meinem sting dabei war ist für so ein teures rad eine einzige schande ! zum einen sieht es katastrophal aus, zum anderen benötigt mein dämpfer trotzdem nach jeder wald und wiesenrunde intensivste pflege.


----------



## dermarcuse (20. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lese schon seit eibniger Zeit in diesem Forum die Cube-Beiträge, weil ich auch zu denen gehöre die gerne jetzt schon ein 2008er Rad haben wollen. 
Sehe das allerdings alles sehr entspannt. Die Bike-Saison 2008 liegt ja noch fern. Vorher wird erst noch runtergeboarded wo wir nächstes Jahr wieder raus fahren werden!!!  )
Hatte heute ein nette Mailerei mit Cube. Sie bekommen anscheinend die Black 'n Red Rahmen nächste Woche und werden dann in der zweiten Dezemberwoche mit der Auslieferung beginnen.
Pünktlich zum unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen... 
))

Bis denne
M.


----------



## --hobo-- (20. November 2007)

Tja, die Planung  ist dubios, angeblich laut diversen Händlern sind bei Scott schon einige Größen in einigen Modellen komplett vergriffen, die Saison hat nichtmal angefangen. Einer meiner Händler hier hat einen richtig guten Kontakt dahin und ihm glaube ich, wenn er das sagt.

Es war bereits letzten Monat unmöglich, ein Scott Cyclo Team in L oder XL zu bekommen, nichts mehr da....wie kann sowas sein, frag ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelzuckungen (20. November 2007)

--hobo-- schrieb:


> Tja, die Planung  ist dubios, angeblich laut diversen Händlern sind bei Scott schon einige Größen in einigen Modellen komplett vergriffen, die Saison hat nichtmal angefangen. Einer meiner Händler hier hat einen richtig guten Kontakt dahin und ihm glaube ich, wenn er das sagt.
> 
> Es war bereits letzten Monat unmöglich, ein Scott Cyclo Team in L oder XL zu bekommen, nichts mehr da....wie kann sowas sein, frag ich mich.



Nicht für ungut, ist ein Cube Forum


----------



## --hobo-- (20. November 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Nicht für ungut, ist ein Cube Forum



No Problem, sollte nur zeigen, das Problem hat nicht nur Cube, sondern alle, also entweder eine kollektive Einigung auf Probleme beim Liefern oder Zufall


----------

